# "purezza"



## pepitajimenez

Salve a tutti. Qual'è il termine ebraico per "purezza", nel senso di purezza dei bambini. Possibilmente mi servirebbe anche la trascrizione latina.

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## origumi

Purezza come inglese purity? simile a innocenza? può essere _tohar _טוהר o _zokh_ זוך o _tom_ תום.

"z" come in zucchine, "kh" è un suono ebraico, simile a spagnolo "j".


----------



## tFighterPilot

Are you certain זוך is a word? Google searching it brings Yiddish stuff.


----------



## Albert Schlef

Morfix does know זוך. OTOH, my Even Shoshan (paper) dictionary doesn't know it.

(Tip: if you google "site:benyehuda.org זוך" you'll find it used a few times, but this in itself isn't a proof the word exists; in literature from the start of the century they might have been "liberal" with words.)


----------



## origumi

tFighterPilot said:


> Are you certain זוך is a word? Google searching it brings Yiddish stuff.


Search for "זוך" "טוהר" (together) - you'll find many.


----------



## origumi

Albert Schlef said:


> Morfix does know זוך. OTOH, my Even Shoshan (paper) dictionary doesn't know it.


My Even Shoshan does list it. Look for ז‏ֹך. Also my Natan Yonatan: http://mp3music.ynet.co.il/lyrics/rss.aspx?id=9731 .


----------



## OsehAlyah

origumi said:


> Purezza come inglese purity? simile a innocenza? può essere _tohar _טוהר o _zokh_ זוך o _tom_ תום.
> 
> "z" come in zucchine, "kh" è un suono ebraico, simile a spagnolo "j".


Would בר also fit here?

Also the original post seems to be looking for an adjective for an animate object (a baby) if I understood the post.  So do all of the above suggestions work equally well for the animate object?


----------



## arbelyoni

> Also the original post seems to be looking for an adjective for an animate object (a baby) if I understood the post.  So do all of the above suggestions work equally well for the animate object?


Purezza is a noun (purity). The answers given above are nouns.


> Would בר also fit here?


בר is an adjective. בֹּר or בָּרוּת are its nouns (the latter is much more common) and they also fit here.


----------



## OsehAlyah

arbelyoni said:


> Purezza is a noun (purity). The answers given above are nouns.


 Thanks arbelyoni


----------



## arielipi

next time, if yopoud ask in english id help.


----------

